# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Ξέχασα πως κοιμάμαι

## kokou

Καλημερα!Εδω και λίγους μήνες ταλαιπωρούμε από αυπνίες!
Όταν πηγαίνω να κοιμηθώ έχω ξεχασει πώς να αναπνέω, από την μύτη ή από το στόμα κτλ., και αυτο με κάνει να το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια και να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ, μπορεί και καθόλου για 2 συνεχόμενες μέρες!μετά επανέρχομαι στα φυσιολογικά μου και φτού και απο την αρχη!Πάλι ξανα σκεφτομαι πως να αναπνεω!
Κάποια μέθοδο για αναπνοή κτλ. ή τι αλλο μου προτείνετε;

----------


## homebod

Σου προτείνω να αναπνέεις και εκπνέεις μετρώντας μέχρι το δέκα την κάθε φορά, συνεχώς μέχρι να κοιμηθείς. 
Δεν έχει σημασία αν εισπνέεις από το στόμα ή τη μύτη.

----------


## Μαγδα

> Σου προτείνω να αναπνέεις και εκπνέεις μετρώντας μέχρι το δέκα την κάθε φορά, συνεχώς μέχρι να κοιμηθείς. 
> Δεν έχει σημασία αν εισπνέεις από το στόμα ή τη μύτη.


Εγώ προτείνω στο homebod όταν λέει βλακεία να τραβάει το αυτί του και να μετράει ως το δέκα;,ψυχιάτρος το σύστησε σε γνωστό ο οποίος το κάνε.

----------


## babis257

> Εγώ προτείνω στο homebod όταν λέει βλακεία να τραβάει το αυτί του και να μετράει ως το δέκα;,ψυχιάτρος το σύστησε σε γνωστό ο οποίος το κάνε.


Μαγδα θα με πνήξεις... μη τα πετας ετσι.... Please!!!

----------


## kokou

Κάποια πρόταση;Η παρόμοιες καταστασεις πως τις περασατε μια και καλη;

----------


## Μαγδα

> Κάποια πρόταση;Η παρόμοιες καταστασεις πως τις περασατε μια και καλη;


Έχετε ιστορικό με απνοιες στον ύπνο;Διεκεκομένο ροχαλητό;

----------


## kokou

Απνοιες και διακεκομενο ροχαλητό όχι!όταν πέφτω για ύπβο προσπαθώ να ελέγξω την αναπνοή μου, να αναπνεω απο την μύτη ή απο το στόμα και αυτό γίνεται όλη την ώρα μεχρι που με φερνει εκνευρισμό και δεν με πιανει με τίποτα ο ύπνος μετά!

----------


## Remedy

> Απνοιες και διακεκομενο ροχαλητό όχι!όταν πέφτω για ύπβο προσπαθώ να ελέγξω την αναπνοή μου, να αναπνεω απο την μύτη ή απο το στόμα και αυτό γίνεται όλη την ώρα μεχρι που με φερνει εκνευρισμό και δεν με πιανει με τίποτα ο ύπνος μετά!


καλα ειναι να αναπνεεις απο την μυτη, αλλα δεν θα παθεις τπτ αν αναπνευσεις απο το στομα. οταν κοιμηθεις, θα αναπνεεις κανονικα και παλι, αν δεν εισαι συναχωμενος/η.
οποτε, μην το σκεφτεσαι. οπως και να κοιμηθεις, δεν παθαινεις τπτ. εκτος κι αν εχεις απνοιες. αυτο πρεπει να το κοιταξεις.

----------


## kokou

Καλημερα!!Εκει που ειχε λυθεί το πρόβλημα με την αυπνία, δούλευα πολλές ώρες και οταν έπεφτα για ύπνο, έπεφτα τελείως ξερός, μου ξαναεμφανίστηκε και πάλι, και πολύ επιθέτικά τώρα που δεν δουλεύουμε!Μένω και 2 ημέρες χωρίς να κοιμηθώ καθόλου, και τις υπολοιπες με παίρνει πολύ δύσκολα!Εκεί που είμαι τελείως χαλαρός και έτοιμος για ύπνο, μεψτο που κλείνω τα μάτια σκέφτομαι πως θα κοιμηθώ κτλ., πάλι κάθομαι και παρακολουθώ πως αναπνέω, και επίσης καινούργιο αυτό σκέφτομαι και την στάση του σώματος που πρεπει να πάρω για να κοιμηθώ όπως παλιά!ανάσκελα, στο πλαϊ, μαζεμενα ποδια κτλ, και ετσι με πιανει εκνευρισμός όσο περνάει η ώρα, και ολη νυχτα την περνάω στριφογυρνώντας με κλειστά μάτια!
Σε αυτό το διάατημα που δεν δουλευουμε εχω πάρει της eviol το συμπληρωμα για ύπνο, ίσως βοήθησε πολύ λίγο και κανά 2 φορές lexotanil, το οποίο χτές το βράδυ δεν μου έκανε τίποτα!
Από εμπειρίες σας τι να κάνω;;

----------


## Tyrion Baratheon

οχι καφε αργα την νυχτα και ξαπλωσε νωρις

----------


## keep_walking

Να εφαρμοσουμε τη λογικη. Θα αναπνεεις απο εκει που θα αναπνεεις. Οκτω ωρες υπνου δεν εχεις ελεγχο του εαυτου σου και αναπνεεις οπως σου βγαινει φυσικο ... γιατι να εχεις πριν τον υπνο? Δεν ξερω εαν βοηθαει η λογικη.

----------


## Niels

Καλησπέρα. Φαίνεται σαν σύμπτωμα αυτή η έμμονη σκέψη με περαιτέρω σύμπτωμα την αϋπνία. Σίγουρα για να βοηθήσεις τον ύπνο σου θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεις την καφεΐνη αργά το απόγευμα και μετά, την άσκηση το βράδυ, το κινητό πριν κοιμηθείς. Δοκίμασε επίσης κάνα αφέψημα τύπου βαλεριάνα. Μου θυμίζει κάτι που μου είπε ο πρώτος μου ψυχίατρος: αν αρχίσεις να σκέφτεσαι και το πώς περπατάς, στο τέλος μπορεί να πέσεις. Μου είχε διαγνώσει υπερβολικό αγχος. Ίσως αν διάβαζες κάνα μυθιστόρημα πριν κοιμηθείς να σε βοηθούσε να ξεχαστεις

----------


## GeorgeGr1

https://youtu.be/tybOi4hjZFQ

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα κοιμηθείς σαν πουλάκι

----------

